# Prevent Fullscreen games from minimizing?



## CK011885 (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been playing an ARPG called Path of Exile lately, and the game seems to run way smooth in Fullscreen mode than it does in Windowed Fullscreen. The only problem I have is if a window pops up outside of the game, it'll minimize the game and pull me out of it. Since I'm playing a hardcore character, this is potentially deadly and a situation I'm looking to avoid. Is there any way possible to prevent another window from taking focus and minimizing another program like the game I'm trying to play?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 26, 2013)

I think you're looking at fixing the symptom not the problem. You need to get stuff to stop opening while your in a game, not to get the game to stop minimizing. If your computer is opening stuff in the background that will slow your game down weather your minimizing or not.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 26, 2013)

I think Aquinus hit it on the head. You need to stop the program that's popping up while you're playing. _Example: Yahoo messenger running in the back ground will minimize your game when someone comes online and goes off line.. Or sends you a message.._


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like someone needs to activate windows


----------



## CK011885 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've actually never had the game minimize on me...yet. It's something I'm always worried about happening though. The one time it did minimize was because I plugged my phone in and the AutoPlay window popped up asking what I want to do about the Removable Disk that was just plugged in. So I'm mostly asking this as a preventative measure, I've invested about 3 weeks into this level 79 character, it would suck for it to die because the game got minimized for some unforeseen reason. So there's no way of forcing a window to always stay in focus or something along those lines?

Some other things I've tested though so not minimize the game, like a Steam message from a friend won't minimize. I'm not sure why some things do and some don't. But if there was a way to prevent it, I'd like to do it.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

what OS you running? on win8 you can stop all notifications/pop ups for an amount of time. tbh I don't know how to use it.......im still looking for the start button lol


----------



## CK011885 (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what OS you running? on win8 you can stop all notifications/pop ups for an amount of time. tbh I don't know how to use it.......im still looking for the start button lol



I'm on Windows 7 64-bit, the option you're talking about is unique to Windows 8?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

go on windows websites they may be something to help you. or theres a bit of software called razer game booster which closes non essential applications and 'tweaks' your pc for game use.


----------



## Law-II (Feb 28, 2013)

CK011885 said:


> I plugged my phone in and the AutoPlay window popped up asking what I want to do about the Removable Disk that was just plugged in.



Hi

Windows\Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\AutoPlay: Deselect [Use AutoPlay for all media and devices] & Save 

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

that's the one its slightly different on here lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 28, 2013)

just disable notification giving mprograms.

autoplay should not minimize stuff.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Feb 28, 2013)

Why would the game get minimized ? Thats just weird behaviour.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 28, 2013)

DiogoCDS19 said:


> Why would the game get minimized ? Thats just weird behaviour.



Because something like auto run will take focus. Once it takes focus it minimizes because you're not running in windowed mode.


----------



## DiogoCDS19 (Feb 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Because something like auto run will take focus. Once it takes focus it minimizes because you're not running in windowed mode.



So its a problem of the game then ? I doesn't happens to me thats why I asked.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh these annoyances that STILL plague Windows. I'm sure we've all typed the letter "R" (in a page long email or reply) a split second after a window popped up asking "Restart now?"

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/deskpins.html

See if that'll work for you.


----------

